# New Friends for Mabel! lotsa pics



## clayzgurl (Mar 28, 2011)

A couple weeks ago I lost one of my two female mice, there was a thread in the health section. So since I had a larger tank on hand I kept my eye open for some friends I could adopt for my existing mouse Mabel so she wouldn't be lonely (esp. since she is still not keen on me holding her). Well today, I called the petstore and they finally got some in, so I went down to take a look. I was originally planning on just getting two females, but there was a group of 3 that was so cute. Plus I didn't really want to leave one behind all by herself, so three it was!
*]A picture of my mouse that passed away*








*2 pictures of my cage, I added a second water bottle and another bed under the platform. also, a bunch of the tape u see is actually on the outside (it is very difficult to get off lol) the boards on top are just to help keep the cats from jumping on the screen*
















*Just getting home from the pet store! In keeping with my "M" theme, The black and white one is named Mathilda, the peach and white one is named Monroe, and the grey and white one is named Mildred. Not sure what "colour" or coat type they are, since they are not show mice really.*
































*Introducing them to Mabel (the rolly polly orange one), I introduced them one at a time in a neutral environment just to see how they might get on with each other. Meetings all went well! there was a lot of face and bum sniffing but no aggression or even squeaks. after about a half hour i felt good about putting them into the cage with some supervision. Mabel seems delighted to have some company!*









































I just went and checked on them and they are all sleeping in the same house, so far so good. Sorry for all the pictures! anyways i will probably add some more once they are a little more settled in.


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

Don't be sorry for the pictures! I really enjoy them! You have a great camera- what do you have? They show every hair on the mice, and good color too! I have a Nikon, but I can't upload them to my computer! So I use my dad's iPhone to e-mail pics to myself. Lol.

Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but I am going to take a guess at the coat colors.

Mathilda is a black satin with a stripe

Monroe is a broken marked fawn :?:

And Mildred is a piebald mock chocolate

Please correct me. I honestly want to know if I got it right!!  Or wrong


----------



## motorbaby8111 (Apr 13, 2011)

aw cutie


----------



## Airidies (Apr 3, 2011)

Very cute!


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Did you properly quarantine the new girls?
They are cute! I like the black one most of all!


----------



## clayzgurl (Mar 28, 2011)

thanks for the comments 
FeralWolf - I use a Canon Rebel xti, its a great camera! a little later I might try to do a proper photo shoot of the mice with it.
tinyhartmouseries - I did not really quarantine them, I never came to my mind. I sort of did it with my reptiles but I have never had more than one pet to a cage. Should i separate them for a few weeks? or is it too late now that they have come in contact with one another?


----------



## minibears (Jul 30, 2010)

awwww, i love stories with pics


----------



## zoocrewmice (May 5, 2009)

They look so sweet!  And unfortunately, once they've been in contact it's pointless to separate them afterwards for quarantine, unless one gets obviously sick and you want to move them out for treatment and to try and prevent it from spreading.


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

Have you had any time for photos?  I do enjoy yours.


----------



## clayzgurl (Mar 28, 2011)

well I still have not had the time to do a "proper" photo shoot but I did have some time today while I was cleaning out their cage to take a few snapshots lol. They are definitely showing the range of personalities out there, Mathilda (Black) is the most laid back and loves coming onto my hand, Monroe (peach&white) is semi-hand tame and cautious, Mildred (grey&white) is prob. the dominant one I would say (even though she is probably the smallest) - she is always out on the lookout, and Mabel (ginger) is still a spaz.

In the play bin while I clean their cage
























A failed attempt at some cute Easter pictures. A mix of horrid lighting, lack of decor and fussy mice = no pictures to show. except these random two even though they fail lol.
















Back in home!
























climbin!
















nom nom
















Mine!!








one of the few shots with all four, sort of


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

Wow! I wish I could take pics like that! My mice will never stay still, and sometimes they jump at the camera! :lol:


----------

